# I'm having a hard time trying to contact Sharbelle. Need help with SoCal breeders.



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't know what's going on with Sharbelle, but they're not up to my standards anyway. You can find just as pretty dogs at many other breeders. 

Gail requires you to come visit the puppies in person. You can then fly back with your baby in the cabin. (Or drive, of course.)

IMHO, $1,000 is too low of a budget--expect to pay more like $1,500-$2,500 for a pet puppy from a show breeder. It doesn't matter if the puppy is for a pet or show--the price should be similar if not the same, it's just a different contract. Please remember the cost of the puppy is a drop in the bucket; the care, supplies, vet bills, etc. can be quite expensive.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, sorry, my reading comprehension is not on point today  I bet Gail could help you with flying the puppy back, or people here on the forum.


----------



## p00dley (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for replying so quickly. 

$1,500-$2,500 sounds doable.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Maybe Sharbelle's phones are ringing off the hook. They had a 6 page spread in PV and the dogs looked fantastic. That said, zooeysmom gives excellent poodle breeder referrals and I would certainly follow up on her suggestion.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I've heard Hosanna has had some beautiful dogs and is a member of the San Diego Poodle club (affiliate club for PCA)....... and she is in Nuevo CA.

San Diego Poodle Club Breeder Referral person;

Norma Strait
[email protected]
760-724-9134

Hope that helps!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

$1.000 is too low for a toy poodle, in this area they are 1,800 to 3,500 fpr as puppy


----------

